# What is cheapest resort for HGVC for maintenance fees?



## 4whits (Jan 3, 2015)

We have heard that some properties have 8400 point packages with only $750 for maintenance? 

Is $1 a point still pretty good?  Anything about ROFR? 

Thanks! 

Kristin


----------



## tompalm (Jan 3, 2015)

I think Las Vegas on the strip has the cheapest fees. 

I do not believe the $750 includes the reserve fee or the Hilton membership fee. Expect a total fee for about $950-$1100 at the cheapest resorts. Hawaii will be a lot more or anything on the ocean will have hurricane insurance that drives up the maintenace fee. 

$1 per point would be great if you could find 8400 points for $8400, but I don't think that will happen.  You should be able to get 5000 points for less than $5000.  If 8400 points has the same maintenance fee as the 5000 point unit, your cost per night will be cheaper every year. So it is worth paying more than $1 per point for the 8400 point unit.


----------



## lto (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I woukd say vegas as well.


----------



## jonevans (Jan 4, 2015)

*8400 points at Elera cost how much in maintenace fees*

The question i have is what is the maintence fees for the 2 bedrooms, 2 bedroom plus and 2 bedroom primier unit at Elera in vegas.

Will look again inthe ongoing thread of 2014 maint fee cost


----------



## tompalm (Jan 8, 2015)

When buying resale, go for the best deal you can. The maintenace fee probably cost a little more than the Flamingo or the LV Strip Hilton because I booked a reservation there a few months ago to stay for 10 days around Nov 1st and looked at all three properties. The Elara cost a few more points than the other two. So I would think the maintenance fee might be higher. It doesn't help owning Elara unless you plan to make your reservation more than nine months in advance.


----------



## Scotticusprime (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure if this helps, but I will describe our timeshare.
It's a studio suite at the Elara (1600 points).

Here is my Statement issued for Jan. 1, 2015.

Operating Fee 623.84
Reserve Fee 49.98
Real Estate Taxes 9.29
Club Dues 140.00
Voluntary ARDA Fee 5.00

Total 828.11


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 13, 2015)

See 2015 MF thread


----------



## tompalm (Jan 13, 2015)

Scotticusprime said:


> Not sure if this helps, but I will describe our timeshare.
> It's a studio suite at the Elara (1600 points).
> 
> Here is my Statement issued for Jan. 1, 2015.
> ...



Each resort has a different maintenance fee, but when looking at Vegas, the timeshares are pretty close in fees.  Maybe the Elara two bedroom might be $200 more than the newest Hilton timeshare two bedroom on the stip, but I think the difference would be closer to $100.  So a ballpark figure for points of the nicest studio during the most expensive season might have a value of 3000 points and your studio with 1600 points has the same maintenance fee because they are both studios.  Some two bedrooms have 5000 points and others might have 8400 points, but the maintenance fee will be the same or very close if it is in the same building.  That is why 5000 point units are selling for less than a dollar a point and 8400 point units are selling for more than a dollar a point.


----------

